# Male Dog not wanting to mount



## unclewalter

This might be an unusual problem. My female is heat and keeps trying to get my male to mount her but he won't. He is interested and will smell and lick but he won't hump or mount her. She has been in heat for 7 days and the bleeding is now minimal. I was wondering if there is anything I could do to get him to hump her. Otherwise I might have o go to the the vet. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Blaxen

All I can say at the moment is  why do you want them to mate ? there are many questions I want to ask


----------



## Guest

Blaxen said:


> All I can say at the moment is  why do you want them to mate ? there are many questions I want to ask


becouse she wants puppies


----------



## Rach

borderer said:


> becouse she wants puppies


She wants puppies ? How do you know that ?
What breed ?
Some dogs won't mate a bitch they live with, so may have to find a different stud dog


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> She wants puppies ? How do you know that ?
> What breed ?
> Some dogs won't mate a bitch they live with, so may have to find a different stud dog


well that is why you mate them


----------



## unclewalter

They are english bulldogs. I am mating them to make puppies. This is both of theirs first time.


----------



## Freyja

If she's only been in season for 7 days she may not be ready. The earliest I've mated a bitch is 9 days


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Some dogs won't mate a bitch they live with, so may have to find a different stud dog


Thats true ! I have a two bitches here and one male! But i still have to go to stud cause my male is to scared of his two bitches to 
mount them! Although he will sniff and lick all day long


----------



## noushka05

borderer said:


> becouse she wants puppies


she probably wouldnt want puppies if she knew she'd more than likely need a ceasarian, please think carefully before you go ahead my friends bullmastiff died having a ceasarian she was left with 10 puppies to hand rear only 4 survived. Also have they both had all the recommended health tests for the breed?


----------



## tashi

Can I ask Uncle Walter if you have done your homework on breeding before deciding to go down this road, bulldogs are not easy whelpers and more often than not require a ceasarian section.


----------



## Guest

We also ended going out to a stud,as our dog refused to mate our bitch,we knew she was ready.
We took her to the stud dog within a minute they tied and we had a litter of six pups,we had whelping complications with that litter and lost two pups,one was still born the other got stuck and was dead


----------



## clueless

Bit reluctant to give my input as do not know if you have done your homework re your breed and have all the necessary health tests carried outSo would not really like to help if unethical/ unresponsible breeding.
Anyway I have found if the dog lives with bitch try and get someone to take him away from bitch until her 9-11 day, this has always worked for me.
I am hoping you are doing thr right thing and not just breeding your pets for money


----------



## unclewalter

I have brought both my male and the bitch to the vet and have done health tests on them. I am doing this as a favour for my brother in law who has been breeding for more than five years. He really liked how my male turned out and he wanted to introduce new blood into his dogs. Last night my male has started to mount her but another problem arose. My male is really short and stocky and he can't reach the bitch. He is about 4 inches too low. I spoke with my brother in law and he said that I might need guide him in wearing gloves or boost him up. I was wondering if anybody else has encountered this problem and what you did to resolve it. Everytime I try to help, one of them stops and pulls away.

Thanks


----------



## clueless

Okay obviously not just jumping right in then without testing etc...
As your Brother in law suggested you will need to guide dog in, as he is your dog it would be easier for you to handle him.
If you could get 2 people who bitch knows to hold bitch it may be easier, 1 holding her head and talking to her and the other 1 holding her back end higher


----------



## Guest

unclewalter said:


> This might be an unusual problem. My female is heat and keeps trying to get my male to mount her but he won't. He is interested and will smell and lick but he won't hump or mount her. She has been in heat for 7 days and the bleeding is now minimal. I was wondering if there is anything I could do to get him to hump her. Otherwise I might have o go to the the vet. PLEASE HELP


I apolygise in advance if I am wrong - but this reads like a wind up to me!
SW


----------



## Sgurr

Having recently seen a news report where someone lost (and then regained )a litter of bulldogs worth £2000 per pup, sorry but if your dog is not big enough to mount the bitch he is not going to be breed standard for a bulldog. Or are you looking for a cross- breed?
If you specify the health checks the pair have been tested for (and I can look them up on the KC site) then I'll try to help. Otherwise, no, not getting involved with Back Yard Breeding.

Sgurr


----------



## Blaxen

Sgurr said:


> Having recently seen a news report where someone lost (and then regained )a litter of bulldogs worth £2000 per pup, sorry but if your dog is not big enough to mount the bitch he is not going to be breed standard for a bulldog. Or are you looking for a cross- breed?
> If you specify the health checks the pair have been tested for (and I can look them up on the KC site) then I'll try to help. Otherwise, no, not getting involved with Back Yard Breeding.
> 
> Sgurr


I agree here with what you are saying Sgurr as I would say that one of them isn't breed standard as there shouldn't be that much of a problem (not 4" anyway!)


----------



## clueless

DoubleTrouble said:


> I apolygise in advance if I am wrong - but this reads like a wind up to me!
> SW


LOL You are probably right but I am fed up with these type of posts and if you retaliate you get the blame LOL Cannot seem to win at times but okay Try them in the Missionary position or position 54


----------



## yvonnep5261

English bulldogs are known to be difficult to breed sometimes (hence they are expensive as it is a costly and time consuming). Many breed by AI. Contact well known breeders - try the Bulldog Council - if you want to breed good healthy pups and not just for the money that pups fetch. Have you allowed for the cost of C-section birth? 9 out of 10 bitch whelp by C-section. If you do not know exactly what you are doing contact someone to advise you on this - not really for the novice.


----------



## poochimama

correct me if im wrong did i read this is first time for both dogs? if so for a maiden bitch u need a proven dog and thats after relevant health tests


----------



## mel

your guna have so many probs breeding your bullies coz you havent got a clue ! like poochimama said if shes a maiden bitch then you need a proven stud and someone who knows what they are doing bulldogs either slip mate using a cradle or an experienced breeders knee or ai you dont put 2 bulldogs together and let them get on with it!! please either forget the whole thing or speak to a breeder for sound advice....

Suggr with respect even Champion Bulldogs would struggle to mate without help it really doesn't have anything to do with the standard


----------



## Sgurr

mel,

Thanks for the info above, I'm always willing to learn.

Sgurr


----------



## ryan

Usually you would do the research before trying to breed not after. Also if your relative has been breeding for sometime why not ask them. Obvious pee take.


----------



## Dingle

ryan said:


> Usually you would do the research before trying to breed not after. Also if your relative has been breeding for sometime why not ask them. Obvious pee take.


Agreed!

And what health tests did the vet carry out?

Don't Bully's go for about £1500 a pup


----------



## bee112

Dingle said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And what health tests did the vet carry out?
> 
> Don't Bully's go for about £1500 a pup


more like £1800 - £2000!


----------



## BJEvans

iv just read this ...

please dont breed your dog if you dont know what you are doing , this could cause alot of problems ,


----------



## Tasha

duly noted everyone biting their tongues  mines about to fall off  Ive bred dogs from yorkies through poodles to programs for service dogs my gsd bought to breed from wouldnt stand to be mated so I waited then had her premate tested still no joy so guess what????????????????

I'M NOT BREEDING FROM HER!!!!!! ITS CLEARLY NOT RIGHT FOR HER SO WHY FORCE THE ISSUE

answer me this OP when you have you pups and mum survived the birth what are you going to do with the pups you brother in law doesnt want because in 25 weeks time when the economy is worse than it is now no one will have the money to buy them worst still if you sell them how will you manage when your puppy purchasers hit hard times and bring the pup back for a refund

worse than that god forbid your bitch dies what then


----------



## james1

unclewalter hasnt replied in 10 days so I think hes got what everydody is on about


----------



## mel

Tasha i can probably answer that he will sell them cheap and if purchasers want to return a pup he will turn his phone off !

Ive seen many ppl buy a Bulldog bitch purely coz in the future they think they are going to earn money from her and sadly it happens too often thats why there are so many Bulldogs that are nowhere near standard with tight screw tails or pinched nostrils but until ppl stop buying a Bulldog pup just coz its a Bulldog pup there are always guna be these problems...with the economy being on its arse like it is now hopefully these so called breeders will think twice when they have a litter they struggle to sell but sadly I dont see it happening they will just keep reducing the price


----------



## unclewalter

I don't know how this all became about "I don't know what I am doing". This is the first time I have encountered this problem. I have been dealing with my vet that is specialized in breeding and I have been with for years and have completed the necessary tests. Every other time I have bred I have hadn't encountered this problems. The males have always known what to do and they have always been able to do it on their own. 

People really should get off their high horse and give accurate knowledgeable advise if they wish to do so. Otherwise don't give advice. There has been posts on here that have given incorrect information; maybe you haven't done as much research as you should have. But to all that have given positive advice. THANK YOU. 

To let everyone know, we were able to tie them .


----------



## mel

Hope the above wasnt aimed at me coz ive been breeding Bulldogs for the last few years and coz i know what im doing ive never had to come on a forum and ask for advice  If ive gave incorrect information then please put me right if nothing it will be an interesting read


----------



## Guest

unclewalter said:


> I don't know how this all became about "I don't know what I am doing". This is the first time I have encountered this problem. I have been dealing with my vet that is specialized in breeding and I have been with for years and have completed the necessary tests. Every other time I have bred I have hadn't encountered this problems. The males have always known what to do and they have always been able to do it on their own.
> 
> People really should get off their high horse and give accurate knowledgeable advise if they wish to do so. Otherwise don't give advice. There has been posts on here that have given incorrect information; maybe you haven't done as much research as you should have. But to all that have given positive advice. THANK YOU.
> 
> To let everyone know, we were able to tie them .


UncleWalter

As you have now had a successful mating I hope that you will show us pictures of the pupsters when they arrive.

I do not think people are being mean with what they say - it is just that so many times there are posts on here from new members asking advise relating to breeding, I'm not saying that questions should not be asked but it is obvious that many people are 'trying' to breed with no knowledge whatsoever and are trying to do so purely for the pounds shillings and pence that a flashing in front of their eyes (not suggesting you are) and IMO a forum is not the place to learn.

all the best
regards
sue


----------



## clueless

unclewalter said:


> People really should get off their high horse and give accurate knowledgeable advise if they wish to do so. Otherwise don't give advice. There has been posts on here that have given incorrect information; maybe you haven't done as much research as you should have. But to all that have given positive advice. THANK YOU.
> 
> To let everyone know, we were able to tie them .


Why did you ask then???????? If you seem to know that people seemingly gave inaccurate advice


----------



## Tasha

clueless said:


> Why did you ask then???????? If you seem to know that people seemingly gave inaccurate advice


errrr this sounds really dodgy to me first he dont know what hes doing then his brother in laws been doing it years now hes been breeding a lifetime with veterinary supervision

poor dogs is all I can say who fancies giving their local rescue centre the heads up
worst case senario he loses mum and doesnt know how to tube and toilet and dumps them the alternative he syringe feeds and they die of interception

god I hope Im wrong :crying:


----------



## mel

Exactly Tasha ! what would you do unclewalter if you lost mum during delivery ? do you know how to tube feed day old pups or would you shove a bottle of milk in their mouths give them too much so it gets into their lungs and lose them due to pneumonia  what if mum has no milk have you got colostrum ready to give the pups in the essential few hours after they are born and formula until mums milk comes ? 

Is it defo British Bulldogs you have are did you mean all the cross breeds like american, victorian etc ?


----------



## Kim M

mel said:


> Exactly Tasha ! what would you do unclewalter if you lost mum during delivery ? do you know how to tube feed day old pups or would you shove a bottle of milk in their mouths give them too much so it gets into their lungs and lose them due to pneumonia  what if mum has no milk have you got colostrum ready to give the pups in the essential few hours after they are born and formula until mums milk comes ?
> 
> Is it defo British Bulldogs you have are did you mean all the cross breeds like american, victorian etc ?


I cannot believe my eyes reading all of your jibber jabber! This person asked u a question, gave u detail of their process of the animals going to the vet and all of u did nothing except put them down!! This has not been a good website for answering questions. It's a good website to be put down for breeding your dog. I'm out!!!


----------

